# Good Up North Fishing w/ Campground



## X53Gunner (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm planning on doing a lot of 2 night fishing and camping trips on the weekends this year. I live in Greenville and don't mind driving up north a couple hours or so to get in some good camping and fishing. Would love it if the camp ground was right on the water. Anyone have any of those "that was great and I must go back" kind of campground fishing trips. I have a 15 foot flat bottom and a tent so I can go anywhere...LOL. Thanks for your time!
Scott


----------



## macbass (Oct 31, 2002)

x53 there is a camp ground in isabella county that is pretty close to you actually. county park at coldwater lake good fishing and a nice camp ground...


----------



## Chewkodiak1217 (Jan 3, 2011)

Checkout Wagner Lake in Oscoda county. Campground is secluded and right on the lake. Lake holds bass, bluegill, perch etc... There is no boat lauch but you can get your boat on lake by backing down the sand beach. If you are looking for trout and a bigger lake both Crater lake and loon lake are close by. Loon lake has a boat launch and Crater lake has foot access.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Been a few years but always loved Old Orchard Park at Foote Dam near Oscoda. Should be able to find them on the web.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

X53Gunner said:


> I'm planning on doing a lot of 2 night fishing and camping trips on the weekends this year. I live in Greenville and don't mind driving up north a couple hours or so to get in some good camping and fishing. Would love it if the camp ground was right on the water. Anyone have any of those "that was great and I must go back" kind of campground fishing trips. I have a 15 foot flat bottom and a tent so I can go anywhere...LOL. Thanks for your time!
> Scott


right on the river places left.

but if you are more specific we can better guide you. we know you want to stay within an hour or two of greenville, and want to fish.

What type of accomodations are you after? 100%primitive? modern yet rustic? 

etc.


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

The fishing at old orchard has gone to heck a lot of the seasonal campers left the cg because the fishing got so bad. Here are a few of my old favorites. Most it would help if you had a boat or there are a few places on the lakes to rent boats. 


South or north Higgens lake state park south park has a boat lagoon where the kids had luck fishing at the mouth. Or you can go across the road and fish at Marl Lake. On the big lake a boat is probably needed. There are always some kind of fish willing to bite. Perch, smallmouth, Rock bass, Northern Pike,and Lake trout several other but they slip my mind at this time.


Houghton lake on the north shore is a state forest cg very good fishing and there are several places to rent boats on the lake. This cg is on the lake and Houghton lake alway has some kind of fish biting.


Reedsburg Dam state forest cg off of M-55. The backwaters of the Muskegon river there are pike and bass among others in the flooding.


House, Hoister, and Trout lake state forest cg off of Merdith Grade rd. This is a rustic cg hoister and house lake are good bass and panfish lakes. Trout lake is stocked with trout. There are trails to places to launch your boat.


Here is another suggestion if you don't have a boat but you could stay at the Tawas State park and there is a perch charter called Browns landing they had a barge that they would ferry you out to so you could perch fish on lake huron.


Burt Lake state park also has some awesome fishing modern cg on the lake.


Aloha State park Modern cg on the lake w/ a boat lagoon.


Budd Lake state park in Harrison is another decent fishing lake.


Hope this helps you Most of these I have fished and done well. There are many more thats one of the things I love about living in Mi. There are also a ton of state park and national forest cg's in the Mio And Atlanta area. Remember that state forest cg's usually only have vault toilets and water hand pumps. (no showers) Also you can't make reservatioons at state forest cg's first come first serve. 


Oh shoot I almost forgot my favorite cg's Rifle river state recreation area. They have both modern and primitive cg's in the park. There are 10 lakes in this recreation area that used to be used for fisheries research. Also the Rifle river starts in the park and has trout fishing throughout. You can use a boat but no motor even electric. There is a place across the road you can rent a boat, canoe, or kayak from. There are some lakes that are stocked with trout and others with warm water species.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Hemlock park in Cadillac W on 55. S part of Lk Mitchell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Riverbend campground in omer. Right on rifle river. Good suckers, bass, the occasional steelhead or salmon during the seasons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw Mill Point, right on the AuSable River. Primitive, good fishing, not far from Tawas, Oscoda. The National Forest System. They also have others on the river. Make reservations online...


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

I"m looking at the recommendations, and the more I look I must say maybe we are the better option.

This weekends campers paid us high compliments not to mention we costed them about $60.00 less than they were going to spend elsewhere for less.

We are modern, but yet still in the woods. Wifi etc. and wooded, or better put, a primitive setting with the modern amenities.


----------

